# x3 28d vs x5 35d



## kickmaster09 (Jan 21, 2016)

I cannot decide between the x3 and x5 diesel. Test drove the x5 and loved the diesel torque.

Now having second thoughts due to the ~$15k base price difference (ignoring the included base upgrades in x5). I still need to test drive the x3 diesel.

:dunno:

The new vehicle will be driven for low miles, heavy city driving on weekdays. Most of the freeway driving will be on weekends or occasional road trips.

Worried about the carbon build up on x5 as it won't be driven hard on weekdays.

Can you guys please help me with the right selection.

Thanks.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I got a loaner, a gasser '16 X3 loaded with an MSRP ~ my X5 new price. I wouldn't have one.


----------



## kickmaster09 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks.

Let me rephrase the question:

Is the 15k price bump for a X5 35D worth it for the following type of driving:

Vehicle will be driven for low miles, heavy city driving on weekdays. Most of the freeway driving will be on weekends or occasional road trips.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

It depends on your needs, wants, and budget. 

In my case I needed extra cargo room, occasional towing, and wanted diesel for frequent mountain driving. X5 was best choice when I bought it. 

While I love my X5 I would consider an X3 or a 3er wagon - pardon me, I mean touring - for a replacement. Parking in San Francisco is like being in a Hunger Games movie, and I frequently wish I drove something smaller while passing spots where X5 does not fit. I had an X3 2.8i for a rental while on a business trip a few weeks ago. Drove it five days, put about 800 miles on it and I rather liked it. I would have wanted more equipment than what was in the stripped out rental, but it drove fine and if the size / price / function equation works for you I see no reason to spend extra $15k on an X5. 

One thing to note is that short distance city driving is not best environment for a diesel. Why did you rule out gas engine choices? We have the same 2.8i engine as in the X3 on the SO's 4er and it performs much better than I expected it would. Great little engine and it returns outstanding fuel economy. Now that I have several thousand miles of seat time with the 4 cylinder in several cars, I think it's the rational choice for a daily driver BMW.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Interestingly, comparing what the two 4 cylinder engines the US/Canada get on fuelly:

2014 328d: 39.1 mpg
2014 328i: 28.4 mpg

2015 X3d: 30.4 mpg
2015 X3 2.0 gasser: 21.2 mpg

The two engines are both well engineered and drive well I'm sure, with the gasser a bit faster and with higher pollution numbers except for NOx, the fuel economy of the d seems to favor it as the go-to choice for many on this diesel forum.

PL


----------



## kickmaster09 (Jan 21, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> It depends on your needs, wants, and budget.
> 
> In my case I needed extra cargo room, occasional towing, and wanted diesel for frequent mountain driving. X5 was best choice when I bought it.
> 
> ...


Leaning towards diesel because of diesel price compared to premium gas in california and the mpg increase. Also loved the off the line torque on the X5 diesel. Not sure if the 4 cylinder X3 diesel has similar get go off the line.

I haven't heard too many carbon build up stories on these forums for the X diesels. Is it true?


----------



## kickmaster09 (Jan 21, 2016)

Pierre Louis said:


> Interestingly, comparing what the two 4 cylinder engines the US/Canada get on fuelly:
> 
> 2014 328d: 39.1 mpg
> 2014 328i: 28.4 mpg
> ...


Exactly, good mpg figures. Therefore leaning towards the X3 diesel.

A sweet combination will be X3 with 6 cylinder diesel. Like the Q5 diesel


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

If I were buying a car for daily driver duties and mainly short trips, I would look elsewhere than either of the X-series diesels. They are probably both great cars and may be perfectly suited to the task, but their strong suit and probably longevity potential seem to be as road trip cars. Don't get me wrong; I love my 335d and it drives fine around town, but I try to reserve it for the longer trips. This opinion is based only on anecdotal evidence.

Frankly (blasphemy warning!) I have been thinking about getting a Prius for the around town duties. If you really need an SUV, Lexus and Toyota have some decent hybrid versions too.


----------

